# Boss DD-5 not working?



## s2ledesma (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I recently just purchased a damaged Boss DD-5 in hopes of getting it repaired, so I'm hoping to get an expert opinion on this. The pedal doesn't seem to be working at all, I tried plugging it in to my Visual Sound 1-Spot power supply and it wouldn't work. In fact, none of my pedals would turn on when the pedal was plugged it into the power supply. I'd really like to know what's going on, and how to fix it if there's any way. Thanks for your help.


----------

